# PHOTOS added page 2 : Found a MaMa cat... (UPDATE: KITTENS!)



## Tabitha (Mar 29, 2010)

We spotted this gal on the donwtown strip (1 block from our home/business) last Wednesday night. We though she was pregnant but could not quite catch her. She stayed 10 feet ahead of us at all times & was just crying up a river. We left food out for her in a pile of tires we thought she might be sleeping in. On Thursday we went back out at the same hour but did not see her. We left food in the same spot. On Friday we did not see her but again left food. On our way home we spotted her. My dead husband coaxed her, inch by inch crawling closer until he nabbed her. She has eaten non-stop. She is not a ferel cat by any means. We have to wonder how she found herslf in a tire pile in dowtown. Within 24 hours of having her, her belly has really gotten huge.We can see & feel the babies moving about. I suspect in 1-2 days & she will give birth.


----------



## Healinya (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so glad you found her   She looks young. I wouldn't be surprised if it's her first litter. It happens too often that a family owns a cat and never gets them spayed - then drop them off after they sneak outside from going into heat.. I hope it all goes well...


----------



## Deda (Mar 29, 2010)

Kevin said I could have one if it's orange.  I asked him while he was sleeping.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, we think it is her 1st litter too. She is probably a year, maybe 1 1/2. She wanted to be caught.


----------



## Deda (Mar 29, 2010)

Have you settled on the name yet?  I like Cassy, the calico kitty.  Or course my orange kitten will be named Delilah.


----------



## Overthemoon (Mar 29, 2010)

She looks so much like my roommate's cat Mikol. I wonder if this one likes to nibble on hair too.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 29, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> Kevin said I could have one if it's orange.  I asked him while he was sleeping.



Well, if she doesn't have an orange one, I will find you an orange one & we willl just lie to him...


----------



## xyxoxy (Mar 29, 2010)

I was just looking at your avatar Tabitha and I think you should call your kitty "Nelly"... they have the same eyes.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 29, 2010)

That would be cute!


----------



## xyxoxy (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm not sure if you are a fan but my S.O. is a huge fan of Alison Arngrim. (a.k.a. Nasty Nelly Oleson) He flew from Baltimore to San Diego just to see her one woman show "Confessions of a Prarie Bitch". As a birthday gift a couple of years ago I finagled a phone call from her. She's really cool.

My orange cat is named Wrecks! (He insists on the exclamation point)We're both hoping for a smooth, safe and successful delivery for your kitties.


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 30, 2010)

That could be a big litter!
Is the skin around her nipples getting bald yet? Cause I don't see that in the pic...


----------



## Harlow (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like she wants you to rub her belly!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 6, 2010)

We had 5 kittens tonight. I will post pictures tomorrow. I did not want the flash to bother her tonight.

1. orange tiger striped
2. calico
3. black w/ white & strange grey tips down back (might get tiger striped)
4. black w/ white chest, maybe paws
5. calico, mostly black w/ 2 front arms orange... odd markings


----------



## IanT (Apr 6, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> We had 5 kittens tonight. I will post pictures tomorrow. I did not want the flash to bother her tonight.
> 
> 1. orange tiger striped
> 2. calico
> ...





awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 7, 2010)

That is exactly the time I thought they'd be born! 
Number 5 sounds really special


----------



## Overthemoon (Apr 7, 2010)

Aw that's actually a perfect number of kittens. Shouldn't be too much for her to handle. I'm glad you found her.


----------



## Deda (Apr 7, 2010)

1. orange tiger striped  - *MINE*
2. calico
3. black w/ white & strange grey tips down back (might get tiger striped)
4. black w/ white chest, maybe paws
5. calico, mostly black w/ 2 front arms orange... odd markings

Congrats!  Which one are you keeping?


----------



## IanT (Apr 7, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> 1. orange tiger striped  - *MINE*
> 2. calico
> 3. black w/ white & strange grey tips down back (might get tiger striped)
> 4. black w/ white chest, maybe paws
> ...




lol awwwwww


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 7, 2010)

Just so you all can get a feel for my husbands sense of humor (clears throat), he wants to name them A, E, I, O, U and is disappointed because he was hopinging for a "Sometimes Y."


----------



## IanT (Apr 7, 2010)

lol that sounds like something Id name a litter of cats lol


awwwwwwwwwww sooo cutttteeeee


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 7, 2010)

Deda,

I am supposed to tell you, your kitten's name is "A".


----------



## Deda (Apr 7, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Deda,
> 
> I am supposed to tell you, your kitten's name is "A".



Nope, Delilah.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 7, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I _think_ Delilah is  a boy   .


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh what cuties     Tabitha thank-goodness your took that sweet cat home imagine the fate of those kittens out on the streets.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 7, 2010)

I know, I keep thinking about her giving birth in a pile of tires...


----------



## Tabitha (May 17, 2010)

1. orange tiger striped - Milo Otis Clemintine
2. calico - Patches
3. black w/ white & strange grey tips down back (might get tiger striped) - Silver Bell
4. black w/ white chest, maybe paws -Blackie the Sweetest
5. calico, mostly black w/ 2 front arms orange... odd markings- Furry

Patches & Furry are going to live w/ a neighbor. There are 2 girls in the home that always come down to visit our cats so now mom says they can have their own. Milo will probably stay here with us so we just need to place Blackie & Silver Bell.

It has been a long journey. maMa's mammary glands got infected when the babies were 2 weeks old. She ran a high fever & we almost lost her. We bottle fed the kittens for  few days untill she was feeling better. Then we continued to suppliment a few feeding a day. Silver Bell (the runt at that time) got squished & was not breathing right around that same time. We shook her gently & she came to. We fed her extra for about a week & she caught up with the others. 




1 day old




2-3 week old.




5 weeks old


----------



## Tabitha (May 17, 2010)

Giving MaMa a hard time...


----------



## agriffin (May 17, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!  Okay...you've converted me.


----------



## Deda (May 17, 2010)

kittens fit in the smallest of purses...

I was going to say bag, but that sounded mean.


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2010)

A little late, but I agree with your husband on the names (and I think mama should be the Sometimes Y)!


----------



## IanT (May 21, 2010)

I wish my cat was a kitten again....


----------



## maya (May 22, 2010)

lord those are some loverlie babies.


----------



## Tabitha (May 22, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> A little late, but I agree with your husband on the names (and I think mama should be the Sometimes Y)!


- LOL!

Deda, Ar eyou suggesting I smuggle a kitten to you this summer? I would do it! It would be a hostess gift.


----------

